# Natalie May



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Well everyone... Are you ready? I bet you are wondering why I'm here in the waiting room. Natalie is going to be a mama. It wasn't something that we wanted or expected. When I brought her to the farm, we thought we were careful but obviously not careful enough.
She is due anytime now, as a matter of fact, I took her to the vet today and the vet anticipates that she may give birth within the next 24 hours BUT could hold on for another day or so.
We did an X-ray to see exactly what was going on in there because starting this past Monday, she was actually showing signs of first stage labor. The baby(s) were moving her belly like alien football players.
Since Monday there really has not been any other progress. So, off to the vet we went. Since Natalie will only be 9 months old on the 30th, I wanted to be sure she was ok and make sure things were as they should be. 
Well, the X-ray proves one thing... She is having one BIG kid... And he is breach. The vet said that since he/she is in position and the cervix is soft, most likely the baby will be delivered breach. 








Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OH BOY a single kid, breach and shes so young!! Ibet you have your vet on speed dial!!! Will be sending good thoughts for a safe delivery!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you. As terrible as this is, I'm hoping this all comes out ok. The vet that is on call tonight is only twenty minutes away from the farm. Thank God! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wendy...you and Natalie will do just fine! Don't hesitate to call that vet if you have any qualms at all about what is going on. :hugs:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome X-ray! Hoping all goes well for you. 
I had a doe deliver triplets all breach this year. It is important if he/she presents just rear feet to pull down and out quickly with a contraction. Once the cord breaks, the baby will start to breathe and you want to make sure the fluid doesn't get inhaled. Good luck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool looking x rays! 
Right now she is positioning him/her, the kid _might_ be ready for proper presentation. If not, many does delivery a breech with no problem.
Happy kidding!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep...I delivered many breach kids...: )


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How is she? Still holding out?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Still holding out. No changes. I had a baby monitor on her all night and checked her but no baby..... Sigh.....


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Nothing as of yet. Natalie is laying down a lot more and doesn't seem to have much interest in pasture. Maybe we are getting closer...


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Wendy :hug: 
Prayers for a safe , speedy delivery for Natalie May


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!
We are still waiting. Is this pretty normal? I guess I'm lucky noting has happened yet because maybe the baby will move out of breach position(one can hope, right?)



Wendy Lou


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Very normal


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Brew some coffee missy , your going to need it 
Any discharge yet ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ha! I think she needs some xanax for her nerves!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know I could have !!! But I know Wendy can handle ANYTHING !
She is quite the amazing lady


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would have to agree!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

No discharge ... The vet said her cervix was soft and baby was in position so I didn't think the wait was going to be much longer. Ha! He did guess 24 hours and we are past that mark. I'm being told by someone that I should of asked to have a c section because of Natalie's age and the baby being so big and being breach. She said there is going to be problems with this birth and a c section would be best. Thoughts? 


Wendy Lou


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I told you you had 24 or 48 or 72 hours! LOL The c-section is up to you. You can talk to your vet about it, but I would use it as a last resort. They will amaze you as to what they are capable of doing. C-section carries it's risks too. Ruminants don't handle anesthesia super well....they do ok...but.... Cutting open gives a risk of huge infection. 

If she were mine....I would call my vet. See what he advises. And then probably just wait it out. If the vet is that close, you should be able to get help in time.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm fine with the situation at hand as is. The vet said that is something they don't advise as you said, with the risks. I'm ok with helping Natalie and I know we will be ok. Just getting different opinions on what I need to do is confusing enough. I mean, I know I'm new to goats pretty much but I'm not incapable of a breach birth as I do have experience with agriculture and people as well! Lol
And your right , it's going to be a wait... That's the fun of the game!! You know, get mom all exhausted waiting and watching and THEN go into full swing! Lol. I just reeeeeaaaallllllyyyy thought the waiting game was ending soon? BLAH!!!! I was tricked! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a doe play with me for FIVE days!! Before she decided she would finally kid! Ugh.. It was horrible! Lol! She acted like she was ready to go any time the whole five days.. And she dragged it out -_- and then kidded while I was at work! My mom brought me pictures lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree.. I wouldnt do a c section unless she needs it...I would have the vet on speed dial in case she cant do it...but let her try first...I have had to pull some really big kids...my foot on moms butt big!!! ( a young doe who snuck out like natali did)....but always work with moms body..pull gentle when she pushes...stop when she stops....I dont find breech to be much harder then normal...just be sure to support its body as its deliverd...the head will need a little help and you dont want the body to just drop and baby hang there...

best wishes


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!!
Yes vets number is readily available and fast. I'm pretty sure when this all starts I'm going to call the vet out anyway just to ensure if anything does go wrong, he will be there to help. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, I am just catching up with this. Good luck and bless her for all she has been through, and now will be a mom.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok, update is :everything is still the same, except her bag is tighter today. We have her exercising , walking around the farm to hopefully get things moving along. She's loving it. Treadmill tonight if nothing else happens, lol


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A ride on a bumpy country road might help LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

happybleats said:


> A ride on a bumpy country road might help LOL


 :ROFL: It never worked for me.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

happybleats said:


> A ride on a bumpy country road might help LOL


Love this!!!!!! Lol

Wendy Lou


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Any update?? Waiting for adorable pics. I haven't started breeding here yet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

tap tap tap....:hi5:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Nothing yet.. Still waiting.. She's still baking ... Lol


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

But in looking at the X-ray, I was thinkin there were two babies and not one. I was posting in Facebook and a few vets on there think there may be two as well as a few others. What do you think?








Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

And I took Natalie for a bumpy ride on the golf cart for two days... Lol... Still baking 


Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does possibly look like 2. Good luck!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Honestly, I am also confused at the orientation of the kid. The head is face down, it the spine is the opposite. Either the kid is bent like a c, and turned its head for the pic, or there are two...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually can see 3 but, for sure 2, unless that kid has 8 legs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't make out 3, but I would be counting on 2. Too many bones and odd positions for one kid...


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Honestly, I am also confused at the orientation of the kid. The head is face down, it the spine is the opposite. Either the kid is bent like a c, and turned its head for the pic, or there are two...


That's exactly what I was thinking as well!
It looked bent up pretty odd but in looking at it further, I could swear there are two, not one BUT I am not good at looking at X-rays! Ha! She's still baking whatever they may be... She made it past what the vet thought and myself. She's going to surprise us I'm sure.... Lol

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I actually can see 3 but, for sure 2, unless that kid has 8 legs.


Three! Whoa! Haha... Well anything is possible at this point. Whatever is in there, they are pretty active! Hahahaa

Wendy Lou


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I am an X-Ray tech, but I still can't decide wether I am seeing pelvic bones in the upper circle or a second head. Neither can my co worker either. Maybe I will ask the radiologist tomorrow for you...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Well, I am an X-Ray tech, but I still can't decide wether I am seeing pelvic bones in the upper circle or a second head. Neither can my co worker either. Maybe I will ask the radiologist tomorrow for you...


Im so glad you said that , cause i didn't want to say it , lol. Im not a Xray tech , but love looking at X-rays , and I've been trying to figure this one out for a while now. Do ask a radiologist ! Im very interested in hearing what they 
say


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well if it makes you feel better tricky...all I can see is the circles she drew LOL...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think the skull at the bottom is attached to any of the legs and spines I can see. I think there's one hidden.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I second goat hiker- a lot going on in there but nothing looks properly connected so to speak. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Here's an Example my friend did for me to kinda give an idea of what I'm seeing, this is Natalie's X-ray with her images.








Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Well, I am an X-Ray tech, but I still can't decide wether I am seeing pelvic bones in the upper circle or a second head. Neither can my co worker either. Maybe I will ask the radiologist tomorrow for you...


Yes, very confusing in there. I'm not sure what I'm seeing but I really don't think it's just one. Of course Natalie would have a difficult X-ray! Lol.. Gah!

Wendy Lou


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm seeing an extra set of legs though. :-/ you will know for sure when they get here lol


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

But then it looks like a spine is connecting the lower butt and upper head so maybe there is three? 


Wendy Lou


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

AND....you know Miss Natalie is out there chewing her cud and laughing her head off at all of us trying to figure her out! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

kccjer said:


> AND....you know Miss Natalie is out there chewing her cud and laughing her head off at all of us trying to figure her out! :laugh:


I would put money on that , lol.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> AND....you know Miss Natalie is out there chewing her cud and laughing her head off at all of us trying to figure her out! :laugh:


You got that right! Lol

Wendy Lou


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They do like to keep us guessing!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I can make out a possible third as well. Two for sure.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I can make out a possible third as well. Two for sure.


This is interesting because the vet swears there is only one! Ha! I believe there is defiantly more than one and can't wait until Natalie lets us know for sure. However, I think y'all are right!

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> AND....you know Miss Natalie is out there chewing her cud and laughing her head off at all of us trying to figure her out! :laugh:


Yes she is!! I was grooming her this morning and let me tell you, I can see her giggling through them big brown eyes! Lol

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

"Hahahaa! I'm laughing at y'all trying to guess when I'm 
Going to give birth! Hee hee baaaahhhhhhhh!!"

Wendy Lou


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We should start placing bets :lol:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol!!!! Right?? Ok, all friendly bets here..
I bet one dollar and a mineral
Block she's doing this Saturday when I'm working my 12 hour shift Saturday! Lol


Wendy Lou


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Haha, that sounds about right!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

And you'll come home to three bucklings


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So Wendy, how did Natalie do with her leg problems?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Scotty, she did good! The only issue left from that is hoof deformity. I'm actually looking into the electric hoof trimmer to see if that will do a better job then what I can do to help shape them up better. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yay!  That's good to hear. Figured she did all right if she got bred!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How is Natalie?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, so my Radiologist says at least two kids. Definitely more than one. but difficult to see on my phone screen if it is two or three...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No babies yet???


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

happybleats said:


> No babies yet???


That is exactly what I was thinking......


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

No babies yet. Lol. I don't understand. However, I'm getting a taste of the goat code I'm sure.









Wendy Lou


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I guess she wants to keep us all in suspense


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Her feet and legs look really good! :hi5:

Look at her sweet little baby face


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, if you have two "overlapping" babies in there, they could be a lot younger than you thought.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I think we are getting closer. Today, her bag is so full that she is dripping milk. She's walking slower but still eating here and there and no mucus. I'm watching her chew her cud, stop for a few seconds and stare at the wall. She's looking soooo big. Lol








Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I made a funny video of her today and am going to see if I can share it on here. Haha


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Oops I can't because there are youngins on here and it doesn't say terrible things but does have the "b"word" in a phrase.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Getting closer!!  Did you put polish on her horns? They look very nice


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol!! Why yes I did!! I sure did and thank you! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My girls put there heads into a corner when they were due , is she doing that yet ? And they had this "what in the world is going on" look on their face too , lol..

Good luck Wendy , can't wait to see babies


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Iwould that be a "hornicure"? Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

kccjer said:


> Iwould that be a "hornicure"? Lol


:slapfloor:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Iwould that be a "hornicure"? Lol


LOL!! Love it!

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

She will stop chewing her cud and stare at the wall for a few seconds and that's about it. Still nibbling at food but not full force. Itching at her belly a lot and laying down. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Any yawning ? Thats another great sign


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

No yawning. Although a few weeks ago when this all started, she was! Lol we really did think she was going to birth then because she had most of the signs to indicate it, fooled the vet even.
I really need to get this goat code..lol


Wendy Lou


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Her udder that big. I say in less.then 12 hours. I know I said 24,before but I don't think so.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like she is trying to get there. I wouldn't hold my breath yet tho. Lol


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol. I know right? But it's the perfect night! Stormy weather , raining, thunder... Lol 


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I really need to get this goat code..lol


as soon as you do...they will change it on you!!!

happy Kidding


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Her udder that big. I say in less.then 12 hours. I know I said 24,before but I don't think so.


Hahahahahaha That's what I said too! Then changed it back to 24 and then back to 12. LOL


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Checking her every two hours last night only proved to be exhausting. She would cry in the camera, I would run to her thinking it's time... And she's fine. I'm convinced now that she got tips from my seasoned girls on the goat code and Natalie is using them full force. Lol


Wendy Lou


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you check ligaments? That was my within 12 hrs for sure code


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> Do you check ligaments? That was my within 12 hrs for sure code


I hear that on here a lot, but that didn't seem to be the case with my girls. A couple of my girls kidded within 24 hrs but sometimes it would be almost 2 days after ligs were mush before they kidded. It's like every time I find something to help me figure out when they are going to kid the doe code kicks in and I'm still left wondering......


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

At any moment, Natalie May .... then again she may not!
(Silly goats live just for the fun of driving us crazy!)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Each and every doe is sooooo different , lol.. Its almost impossible to tell when they are close sometimes  

Natalie , we are all going to leave this thread , so you will have no one around and watching you……….feel free to have them now 
Seriously , nobody here but us Goat Spotters :laugh:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol! She is still holding strong. Every time I think: " this is it!" She doesn't do anything. I have chalked her symptoms to just being uncomfortable. Until I see mucus, I'm not giving her any extra attention. 
I did check her ligaments. I don't think I'm good at distinguishing what I'm feeling back there because one minute I would feel something and the next minute I do not. Ha! 



Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you will know for sure she is ready when you see hooves and a nose lol


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I felt her ligaments. I felt a non bred doe, versus another pregnant doe and Natalie. They are there but feel deep in there if that makes any sense








Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Here's her backside today







And it has a bonus dangling! Haha

Wendy Lou


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her ligaments aren't that close right there they run from the wide part of her backbone right above your fingers to the bony knobs on her butt on each side.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Like a upside down "V"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks really close. My does never have anymore mucus than that until way into labor.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wouldn't she be more pink and swollen "back there" ?
I know my does were….
Hows she doing ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is Genie 15 minutes before laying down to push


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I remember trying to feel my preg does ligaments and the non preg does and it was quite the challenge , cause by the time i understood the difference between them , all of them were running from me !
They didn't want be nowhere near their bums , lol. I guess i was doing it a "bit" much for them  But at least i finally figured it out , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This was one of my girls before they kidded 
I'm glad you showed that picture Jill , goes to show they are all different when they are expecting


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They don't always swell and get red back there, this was Moon 16hrs before she kidded. But if you look straight up from her pin bone on the left, you can see where her ligament is sunk down.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Her ligaments aren't that close right there they run from the wide part of her backbone right above your fingers to the bony knobs on her butt on each side.


Gotcha! And thank you! Will try again tomorrow. Haha

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They don't always swell and get red back there, this was Moon 16hrs before she kidded. But if you look straight up from her pin bone on the left, you can see where her ligament is sunk down.


Ok makes sense now. Here, im feeling all my girls today, no wonder they were looking at me funny! Lol

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

goathiker said:


> This is Genie 15 minutes before laying down to push


Wow!! That bag!!!

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I remember trying to feel my preg does ligaments and the non preg does and it was quite the challenge , cause by the time i understood the difference between them , all of them were running from me !
> They didn't want be nowhere near their bums , lol. I guess i was doing it a "bit" much for them  But at least i finally figured it out , lol.


Yes! I'm seeing it's going to take some practice to know what your feeling. Ha! My poor girls today.... Lol

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> This was one of my girls before they kidded
> 
> I'm glad you showed that picture Jill , goes to show they are all different when they are expecting


Was she still eating? Walking around? That's what I'm getting with Natalie. Then she will lay down, have contractions, kid is moving all over the place. She will paw at the ground and when this all started a few weeks ago, she was sinking her head into the window as if she were trying to push the window out ( we had her in the sun room at this point).
After getting the X-ray, the vet said the kid was very large and because of the way the teeth looked in the X-ray , it was ready and he stated at that point, 24 to 72 hours. Lol yha!!! Right!!

Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....just one more point that goats do not follow the rules..lol..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is going to make us all pull our hair out. 
On my girls when the legaments were gone their tail kind of laid to one side. No Legament it cant go straight in the air.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

wendylou said:


> Was she still eating? Walking around? That's what I'm getting with Natalie. Then she will lay down, have contractions, kid is moving all over the place. She will paw at the ground and when this all started a few weeks ago, she was sinking her head into the window as if she were trying to push the window out ( we had her in the sun room at this point).
> After getting the X-ray, the vet said the kid was very large and because of the way the teeth looked in the X-ray , it was ready and he stated at that point, 24 to 72 hours. Lol yha!!! Right!!
> 
> Wendy Lou


They would munch a little , then stop put their head in a corner and stand there for a while. But my last doe that kidded was totally freaked out by the contractions , and it was a couple of hours before she kidded. She was standing outside the barn door with her eyes as wide as can be. I basically pulled her into her stall so she and i could relax a little , lol. I have heard of some does munching on hay through the whole kidding ! But the one thing I have seen them all do is put their heads up against the wall and hold it there for a while&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;if that helps you any  
I have learned that all of what you think you know or have been told , they can totally twist it around on you and then some , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Natalie doing today Wendy ?


----------



## billybobjoe (Oct 31, 2014)

#happy Halloween peeps


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry haven't been on, as of today, Natalie is mean, mean, MEAN! She doesn't want to be touched, coddled, rubbed, nothing. I don't know what angered her so. She keeps laying down here and there, like she gets out of breath easier. She's wider. Back side looks plumper. I think it's getting closerrrrrrrrrr... Haha!! Cross your fingers folks!! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well sounds like it time to me!!! Grab a thermos of coffee and a warm jacket...sounds like its going to be a long night!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Its funny, really new to goat raising and had a doe that I bought pregnant. I REALLY DIDNT HAVE ANY IDEA WHEN SHE WAS DUE. The owner said a couple of months, I got her and two, two months old goats in march. I waited and waited ,,didn't have a clue what to expect. I was on the forum a lot,,alot.. She gave birth on june 14th. She showed no signs of labor until one morning she was very vocal, and just pacing around. somehow I knew, it was time. she started very early in the morning just maaa maaa maaa ..I called my daughter to come over quick because I had no clue how to help her if something happened,,like having to help her with the birth,,we sat and sat listening to her all afternoon and then we could see the bubble and it wasn't 15 min later ,,we had a 3,2 ld baby girl in our hands,Baby head first but no legs I was terrified and then mama stood up and gave one final push and tada we have little bean..But it was so frustrating not knowing when and not having the experience to know what to do. this forum has provided me with so much information preparing me and I thank them all so much. I hope your little comes soon and you can have some relief from all your worries..it does drive you crazy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds close! By about 7pm Moon was mean, and not wanting to be touched, she kidded at 2am.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmmm, I wonder if she is aiming to deliver around the upcoming full moon on the 6th? How is her udder looking?

I wonder if you are due for any major barometric changes in your area. My last OBGYN that delivered my youngest seemed to see a major correlation between barometric changes and women going into labor, so maybe it works that way with goats. Bree delivered hers right before a winter storm moved in, so I could see the merit to such an idea.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Natalie had her baby!!!! ON THE DAY IM WORKING MY 12 hour shift!! Gaaaahhhhh!!!
Mr peter was there and helped her along!!!! You are all AUNTIES to a brand new, and VERY LARGE( according to Mr. Peter) white BUCKLING!!
Natalie is licking him and bonding!!!!! The wait is over!!!
I will go there this evening!! After work!!! Can't wait to send pics!!!!!!


Wendy Lou


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just one?!?! No way! The other has to be somewhere! How many legs does it have? :slapfloor: 
Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol!!! I know right??? Peter
Left me the most hilarious voice mail! He said " Natalie done gave birth to a very large.. Uh, he's big now, a buckling I see he is now!" Lol


Wendy Lou


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

:birthday: Congratulations!! we can't wait to met him! I swore there were more babies in there!! lol Glad everything went well:kidblue:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!!! : )


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally!:clap::clap::clap:

Glad she was able to deliver the big guy without too much trouble.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yay. Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay for Natalie ! So glad all went well ! Sorry you weren't there Wendy , lol..Bless Mr. Peters heart for being there  What a funny message , lol…

We are all waiting patiently for pictures of our boy


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought there was more than one as well! Lol Mr. Peter said he is as big as natalie! Lol


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I will get off work and get to the farm at around 800pm central time. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can't wait that long...Tell them you have Ebola :lol:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I will make a video for all his wonderful aunts and uncles out there! 
Mr. Peter said he's all white and he's gorgeous! Gaaahhhhh! I just want to get there! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He sounds beautiful  Cant wait , lol..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am glad it went well and they are both alright.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Good for the little momma! Glad to hear it went okay for her, and that she didn't have trouble with her baby. Only about another 1.5 hours until you will PROMPTLY send us pics to oooh and ahh over, right?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Finally! Whew! What a grand looking little big one!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

He's not so big!!


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!!


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

The vet said he was big from X-ray and Mr peter said he was big
I think he looks normal


Wendy Lou


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He sure is a nice kid I am really glad everything went well but surprised it's only one


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Me too! And thank you !!! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wendy , he is gorgeous , what a handsome little guy 
I think he's huge , I'm with Mr Peter


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love his spots! What an adorable little guy


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Wendy Lou


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awww look at his little face! So sweet! Congrats!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

7 pounds 6 ounces


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..hes so cute , sitting there like an angel to be weighed lol...


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol


Wendy Lou


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ummm...is that Natalie in the pics? :shock: He is almost her size! Wow!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Haha! Yes that's Natalie. I can't believe a 7 pounder came from her and she did so well. Praying really does work because I was doing a lot of it since the X-ray. 
Now, today I'm noticing baby has really loose stool, watery and loose. I had to clean it off his entire backside. I gave him some probiotics and am really confused as to why this may have happened. 
Any suggestions? I hope he's not sick. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wasn't he just born? I would keep an eye on it right now. He's a cutie!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, he was born Sunday. Hope he's ok


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I'm noticing baby has really loose stool, watery and loose.


Most likely milk scours...mom must have lots of yummy milk...as long as he is acting well..keep watch..but if he become lethargic and hunch ect....then pul him off mom for 12 hours..give electros until he thickens up then try mom again.....


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!! I sure will! Thank you so much 


Wendy Lou


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...she is a small mommy! Hope all goes well with the buckling...any name yet?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I went there this evening and baby has already lost one pound. Yellow, stinky runs. Ecoli maybe? I gave electrolytes , power punch, b complex.. All I had on hand right there. Have him in blanket to get warm and now in garage. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Going to get neomycin in morning to see if it helps.


Wendy Lou


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Take his temp and his moms, and check her for mastitis. Keep up the electrolytes and give some kaopectate for the runs.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I lost him. I did everything I could and he passed away. It happened so quick, so so quick. I'm just heartbroken. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh wendy..im sorry!!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you. I just don't know how this could have happened. As soon as I noticed the diarrhea, I jumped on it, treating it as a symptom of something going on, I started giving him probiotics and electrolytes. He was eating good and very active. Yesterday I was gone most of the day and never got a call that he had declined. Mr. Peter said he did give him probiotics and electrolytes as well but noticed he was acting a little sluggish. When I got there last night, he was cold, and the diarrhea was oh so worse. 
I did everything I could to help with rehydration and getting him warm. He actually seemed to be doing better after about an hour but he passed away. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Wendy honey , I'm so sorry :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wendy. You did EVERYTHING you could have. I am so sorry you lost him.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So sorry you lost him. I lost two last season just as fast. Sounds like E. coli. I keep scour halt on hand now

Give that mama some extra love.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, so sad  :hug: Do you think e-coli?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!!! 

Yes, I do think ecoli. The smell of it Tuesday night was exactly the same as a person with C DIF has, which is also caused by ecoli. It just happened so quickly! When the diarrhea first started it wasn't that bad and never had a smell to it so I just treated with some electrolytes and probiotics... It wasn't until Tuesday that he started going down pretty bad and when I got there that evening I knew I was in trouble


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Natalie doing Wendy ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm, what would you treat e-coli with? I am (unfortunately) familiar with the odor of c-diff :sick) so I'll know what to watch for now....so sorry it hit him so hard :hug:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I used Scour Halt from TSC with great success last year. Yellow runny poop, especially if it's foamy is a good sign of it. It is made specifically for e.coli in piglets

http://m.tractorsupply.com/en/store/spectam-scour-halt-240-ml-amtech-drug?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Neomycin treats ecoli as well...its an oral antibiotic..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good to know what to look for....how is natalie taking the loss?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I have been having a hard time getting on here today.
Natalie seemed to have taken it pretty hard. I'm sure she didn't understand and kept calling out for him. Mr. Peter said animals tend to get over something like that if you leave the baby in their presence and let them go through what they need to. So that's what we did.
Natalie and I went this morning and laid little Captain to rest. It was so hard and as I'm sure most of you all know all too well, very emotional. 
Thank you for your help and kind words. I think as the days go by, things will get better.


























Here is what I wrote about today

Wendy Lou


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am sorry Wendy. It is so hard to lose the little ones. It is good that you shared his passing with Natalie and the two of you can comfort each other.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry. We all hate the times we lose the babies. Hugs and sorry for your loss.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very Beautiful!!! that made me cry...everytime we have to bury one it can either break us or strengthen us...for me it drove me to study hard...learn more...We are blessed to have this forum with so many experiances and knowledge!! Even us who have been there done that are finding we have not done it all!!..

((hugs)) Wendy..Natalie is very lucky to have you!! and You her...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful Wendy :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

,,,well,........... just  
Beautiful way to handle the loss, what a lucky goat to have you in her life.


----------

